# 9 months male golden retriever puppy weight



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

29kg = 64lbs

Sounds like a good weight for a 9 month Golden.
If you can feel his ribs...if he has a 'waist'....then your doing fine.

Generally speaking 3 cups of food is fine for an adolescent.

How tall is your boy? .....(measured from the floor to the highest point of his shoulder)

He needs as much walking and playing as to keep him content and well muscled...the amount (distance and time) can vary.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That is an appropriate weight. My Sam was a very tall boy and weighed 68 lbs at 6 months while my Ike was within the breed standard and weighed closer to what your boy weighs. As an adult Sam stood 27" at the shoulder and weighed 103 lbs at his peak, never fat. Ike is 24" at the shoulder and weighs 75 lbs at nearly 3 years old. Your guy probably has some growing left to do and then some filling out and building muscle after that. By sometime in his 2nd year he should reach his adult size...


----------



## en1129 (Nov 19, 2009)

thank you guys! he is roughly 50cm high at 9 months (male), is this normal?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

50cm = 19.7"
An adult male should fall 23-24" at the withers....

How you measure is important! 

http://www.sonic.net/~cdlcruz/GPCC/library/measure.htm


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

Mine was 32 kg at 9 months. I can't remember how high he was, his height for long time now (he's 16 months) is 59 cm (23.2 inches). He's about 37 kg now, but we had some problem with digestion, Pro Plan was very, very bad for him.

I fed him 1 1/2 cup plus 300g of chicken meat and a bit of rice. But he has lots of energy so he's always on "thin" side, although his weight says different.

Walk depends on each dog individualy. My older dog didn't have much energy at that age, he loved to walk but when he gets tired he just lays down and I needed to carry him- what was extremely hard since he was heavy as tractor. And younger has abnormal energy, he can walk for kilometers and kilometers. Never gets tired! So if you have first case- go home when HE'S tired, and if you have second case go home when YOU'RE tired  If you have something in between I envy you


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

en1129 said:


> I've got a 9 months male golden retriever puppy. His weight is around 29kg now.. was wondering if this is normal?
> 
> also wondering how many cups you guys would feed a male golden puppy around this age? I'm feeding him twice a day 3 cups altogether (innova large breed puppy food) - is this amount alright?
> 
> ...


My male dog was about 60 pounds (27kg) at 9 months, and now at 10 is about 65-66 lbs (30kg), so it sounds about right with your dog. I have never measured his height.

Foodwise, it depends on the caloric value of the food you are feeding and the amount of exercise he gets. The one Molson is on is slightly richer than most foods so he is eating about 2¼ cups per day, and he gets about 30-40 minutes of walking every day and lots of off-leash play time at the dog park or hiking on weekends. 

As others have said, if you can easily feel his ribs he should be in good shape.


----------

